# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشکل من : خانواده !!!

## tear_goddess

نمیدونم این مشکل من هست فقط یا بقیه هم عین منن  :Yahoo (21): 
راستی سلام !!!
مشکل اصلی من خانواده ام هستن 
و تا حدودی خودم 
راستش من خیییلیییی حساسم خیلیییی :Yahoo (50):  
مثلا یکی بهم بگه برو درس بخون ناراحت میشم بهم بر میخوره لج میکنم 
برای مثال من همیشه 5 و نیم یبیدار میشم 
دیروز پدرم ساعت 5 اومدن تو اتاقم و من خواب بودم و پدر از این بابت شاکی بود  :Yahoo (21): 
قبل از ظهر هم عادت دارم یک ساعت بخوابم اما دیروز دختر همسایه مون ساعت 12 شروع کرد پیانو زدن  :Yahoo (21): و من بد خواب شدم و تا عصر سر درد داشتم
اینکه میگم مشکل من خانواده ام هستن منظورم اینه که :
1. اونا فشار میارن مثلا همین قضیه ساعت 5 !!!
2. استرس مسدن که خب باعث نتیجه عکس میشه 
3. اگه قبول نشم خیلی دععوا های بدتری در انتظارمه  :Yahoo (21):  و خب با اینکه من پایه م خوبه و نسبتا خوندم اما امسال عمرا به هدفم که زیر 2000 یا نهایت 3000 هست برسم 
4. حساس بودن خودم انقد پدر و مادرم حساسیت نشون میدن که من اعصابم خورد میشه و بخاطر دعوای دیروز پدرم من کلا داشتم گریه میکردم خیلی بداااا
حالا ازتئن میخام کمکم کنید  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## INFERNAL

واسه منم خب اینجوریه ولی دیگه گریه نمیکنم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (50): 
شما توجه نکن
تا همین پارسال بهم میگفتن حمالم نمیشی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr fatima97

گریه چرا؟؟؟؟

شما اینو در نظر بگیر که همه ی این حساسیتا برا آینده ی شماست 

و این نشون میده که مامان و بابات دوست دارن :Yahoo (8): 

منم همچین شرایطی دارم ولی گریه نمیکنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zahra.2015

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
دختر قوی باش همه مسلما چنین شرایطی داشتن کمتر بیشتر لج کردن نداره  ک اونا برا خودت میگن هر چند گاهی پدر مادر ها راه درست شو نمیدونن یا از نگرانی زیاد بابت آینده ی بچه هاشون بجای آروم کردن بیشتر استرس میدن بیخیال باش از الان بخوای پیش همچین مشکلات ساده ای کم بیاری بعد ها ک مشکلاتت بیشتر میشن میخوای چیکار کنی*

----------


## iDuff

چه اداها!

دوستم مادرش معلول شده بود پدرشم همیشه سر کار بود مجبور بود به مادرش برسه درسشم بخونه پزشکی قبول شد تو شهر خودشون

اونوقت شما دنبال این بهونه هایی؟ عمرا رتبه برتر بشی با این خاله زنک بازیات

----------


## pouria98

> 3. اگه قبول نشم خیلی دععوا های بدتری در انتظارمه  و خب با اینکه من پایه م خوبه و نسبتا خوندم اما امسال عمرا به هدفم که زیر 2000 یا نهایت 3000 هست برسم


متاسفانه  خواهرم این یه مورد رو کاملا درک میکنم ... مامان من هم متاسفانه داره  برنامه میریزه که اگه قبول نشدم و کسی چیزی ازش پرسید قبلا شرایط رو محیا  کرده باشه ... متاسفانه من میدونم که مامانم همیشه اولین نفریه که منو  مسخره میکنه



> چه اداها!
> 
> دوستم مادرش معلول شده بود پدرشم همیشه سر کار بود مجبور بود به مادرش برسه درسشم بخونه پزشکی قبول شد تو شهر خودشون
> 
> اونوقت شما دنبال این بهونه هایی؟ عمرا رتبه برتر بشی با این خاله زنک بازیات


خواهرم همه روحیشون مثل هم نیست ... لزومی نداره که اگه یکی همچین شرایطی براش پیش بیاد بقیه هم باید همون تحمل رو داشته باشن
اما به هرحال کار اون دوست شما قابل ستایشه اما نمیشه از همه یک انتظار داشت

----------


## raha..

اگر باور داری که بخاطر خودته پس به حرف هاشان گوش کن وناراحت نشو
اما اگ باور داریمیخوان اذیتت کنن اصلا بهشون اهمیت نده 
عزیزم با کسی که اذیتت میکنه مثل یک نابینا ,یک ناشنوا و ناتوان از سخن گفتن
گریه هیچ کمکی به تو نمیکنه جزاینکه ضعیف تر میکنت
باهاشون حرف بزن و بگو
الان تو دورهای هستیم که به نوعی فرزند سالاری و گفتگو وجود داره پس چرا خودت عذاب میدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## iDuff

> متاسفانه  خواهرم این یه مورد رو کاملا درک میکنم ... مامان من هم متاسفانه داره  برنامه میریزه که اگه قبول نشدم و کسی چیزی ازش پرسید قبلا شرایط رو محیا  کرده باشه ... متاسفانه من میدونم که مامانم همیشه اولین نفریه که منو  مسخره میکنه
> 
> 
> خواهرم همه روحیشون مثل هم نیست ... لزومی نداره که اگه یکی همچین شرایطی براش پیش بیاد بقیه هم باید همون تحمل رو داشته باشن
> اما به هرحال کار اون دوست شما قابل ستایشه اما نمیشه از همه یک انتظار داشت


یعنی چی روحیشون مثل هم نیست؟ :Yahoo (117): 

این خانم طاقت نداره بهش بگن چرا خوابی میخواد مثلا جون مردمو دستش بگیره؟ همون بهتر که روحیش اینطوریه دکتر نشه والا!

کنکور جای این بچه بازیا نیست بعد همینا قبول نمیشن میرن دانشگاه آزاد بدبخت میشن

کسی که تلاش میکنه بهونه نمیاره قبول میشه نه مثل ایشون

اینو همه قبول دارن با بهونه اوردن و خاله زنک بازی به هیچ جایی نمیشه رسید

یادمه مشاورم همیشه میگفت فقط تلاش کن بهونه ای قبول نیست قبولم نشی همه تقصیرا گردن خودته

----------


## raha..

> چه اداها!
> 
> دوستم مادرش معلول شده بود پدرشم همیشه سر کار بود مجبور بود به مادرش برسه درسشم بخونه پزشکی قبول شد تو شهر خودشون
> 
> اونوقت شما دنبال این بهونه هایی؟ عمرا رتبه برتر بشی با این خاله زنک بازیات



با این نوع حرف زدن چه لذتی میبری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نمیتونی کمک کنی و مفید باشی بهتر نیست سکوت کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## joozef

از خونه فرار کن 
مث خودم

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط iDuff


یعنی چی روحیشون مثل هم نیست؟

این خانم طاقت نداره بهش بگن چرا خوابی میخواد مثلا جون مردمو دستش بگیره؟ همون بهتر که روحیش اینطوریه دکتر نشه والا!

کنکور جای این بچه بازیا نیست بعد همینا قبول نمیشن میرن دانشگاه آزاد بدبخت میشن

کسی که تلاش میکنه بهونه نمیاره قبول میشه نه مثل ایشون

اینو همه قبول دارن با بهونه اوردن و خاله زنک بازی به هیچ جایی نمیشه رسید

یادمه مشاورم همیشه میگفت فقط تلاش کن بهونه ای قبول نیست قبولم نشی همه تقصیرا گردن خودته


 اصلا این لحن گفتار این رفتار درست نیس  ایشون ب هر دلیلی همچین مشکلی داره  موفق بشه یا نشه چیزیش ب من و شما نمیرسه  از این حرفا خوشتون نمیاد دیگه دلیل نمیشه شخصیت دیگران و زیر سوال ببرید ک*

----------


## raha..

> از خونه فرار کن 
> مث خودم


یعنی بشه دختر فراری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## pouria98

> یعنی چی روحیشون مثل هم نیست؟
> 
> این خانم طاقت نداره بهش بگن چرا خوابی میخواد مثلا جون مردمو دستش بگیره؟ همون بهتر که روحیش اینطوریه دکتر نشه والا!
> 
> کنکور جای این بچه بازیا نیست بعد همینا قبول نمیشن میرن دانشگاه آزاد بدبخت میشن
> 
> *کسی که تلاش میکنه بهونه نمیاره قبول میشه نه مثل ایشون
> *
> اینو همه قبول دارن با بهونه اوردن و خاله زنک بازی به هیچ جایی نمیشه رسید
> ...


ایشون نگفتن که ناراحت میشن از گفتن اینکه چرا خوابی ، این دوستمون میگه باباش فقط ظاهر قضیه رو دیده و یک طرفه قضاوت کرده درحالی که دوستمون نیم ساعت دیگه بیدار میشده ... خو منم بودم ناراحت میشدم
اون تیکه قرمز رو منم قبول دارم دوست عزیز اونم شدیدا ولی خانواده هم خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی ، شایدم مسخرم کنید ولی نه تو موفقیت ادم ، تو چاه انداختن ادم! 
تهش هم میگن ما عاشق بچمون هستیم و این عشق مادرانس یا پدرانه مثلا  :Yahoo (21): 




> از خونه فرار کن 
> مث خودم


ممد ...:troll (20):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> یعنی چی روحیشون مثل هم نیست؟
> 
> این خانم طاقت نداره بهش بگن چرا خوابی میخواد مثلا جون مردمو دستش بگیره؟ همون بهتر که روحیش اینطوریه دکتر نشه والا!
> 
> کنکور جای این بچه بازیا نیست بعد همینا قبول نمیشن میرن دانشگاه آزاد بدبخت میشن
> 
> کسی که تلاش میکنه بهونه نمیاره قبول میشه نه مثل ایشون
> 
> اینو همه قبول دارن با بهونه اوردن و خاله زنک بازی به هیچ جایی نمیشه رسید
> ...





شما تو اون تاپیکم به جای روحیه دادن شروع کردین به زدن همین حرفا! این حرفا رو میزنید که چی بشه؟  :Yahoo (21): 

مثلا قصدتون چیه؟ :Yahoo (21):  فکر کردید آدما شبیه هم اند؟ :Yahoo (35): 


این جرف شما مثه این میمونه که یه داعشی بیاد مسخرتون کنه چون جرات گردن زدن یه آدمو ندارید!

خدایی نکرده قصد توهین نداررم! فقط مثال زدم!

----------


## joozef

> یعنی بشه دختر فراری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


یا با شرایط خونه بسازه 
یا اگه نمیتونه از خونه بره ! 
از خونه رفتن منظورم این نیست که بشه دختر فراری یا خیابونی 
منظورم اینه که بره خوابگاه دانشگاه ی شهر دیگه و اونجا درسشو بخوته تا از شرایط خونه دور باشه !

----------


## hanjera

:Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): 

عجب روحیه هایی دارید شماها!
اتفاقا من خوشم میاد که تو خونه هی بزنن تو سرم و بگن تو هیچی نمیشه بدبخت و از این سرزنش ها و منم انگیزم زیاد میشه واسه خوندن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## joozef

> شما تو اون تاپیکم به جای روحیه دادن شروع کردین به زدن همین حرفا! این حرفا رو میزنید که چی بشه؟ 
> 
> مثلا قصدتون چیه؟ فکر کردید آدما شبیه هم اند؟
> 
> 
> این جرف شما مثه این میمونه که یه داعشی بیاد مسخرتون کنه چون جرات گردن زدن یه آدمو ندارید!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


از کشوری که توی ملاء عام اعدام انجام میده و طرف با بچه 5سالش و پفیلا میرن میشینن به تماشا، 
یا کشوری که که توی اخبار شبکه ملی ش جنازه و اعدام و بچه 2ساله که سر نداره  توی جنگ یمن رو نشون میده، 
نباید انتظار مردمان سالم و شاد و خوشحال و کشوری پیشرفته داشت !  
شما خودت برو ببین شبکه کدوم کشور همچین صحنه هایی رو نشون میده ! 
شما هم که کم دامن نمیزنید به این عکسا ! 
واسه تفکر یه عده متاسفم !!!

----------


## laleh74

مث خود منی :Yahoo (21): 
به منم بگن برو درس بخون یقینا تا شب درس نمیخونم :Yahoo (21): 

شما سعی کن به خودت مسلط باش تا این 40روز بگذره.
بعدش میری دانشگا و خلاص.

بهشون متذکر شو که میری دانشگا و حسرت به دلشون میذاری که تورو ببینن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> از کشوری که توی ملاء عام اعدام انجام میده و طرف با بچه 5سالش و پفیلا میرن میشینن به تماشا، 
> یا کشوری که که توی اخبار شبکه ملی ش جنازه و اعدام و بچه 2ساله که سر نداره  توی جنگ یمن رو نشون میده، 
> نباید انتظار مردمان سالم و شاد و خوشحال و کشوری پیشرفته داشت !  
> شما خودت برو ببین شبکه کدوم کشور همچین صحنه هایی رو نشون میده ! 
> شما هم که کم دامن نمیزنید به این عکسا ! 
> واسه تفکر یه عده متاسفم !!!



ماذا فازا داداش گلم؟ :Y (767): 

این حرفت چه ربطی به تاپیک داشت؟

----------


## joozef

> ماذا فازا داداش گلم؟
> 
> این حرفت چه ربطی به تاپیک داشت؟


هیییییییچ ربطی به تاپیک نداشت 
فقط خواستم متذکر شم که شما هم از آب گل آلود ماهی نگیری پسرم 
من عکس *** بزارم تو میپسندی ؟ 
توام به شعور بقیه احترام بزار و این عکسای جنون آمیز رو نزار ! 
هر کی دلش خواست خودش میره تو گوگل میزنه میبینه ! 
تعجب میکنم چرا این عکسا رو فیلتر نمیکنن ! :/ 
عایا هدفی جز هدف سیاسی پشت این کاراست ؟

----------


## M.AMIN.D

> هیییییییچ ربطی به تاپیک نداشت 
> فقط خواستم متذکر شم که شما هم از آب گل آلود ماهی نگیری پسرم 
> من عکس *** بزارم تو میپسندی ؟ 
> توام به شعور بقیه احترام بزار و این عکسای جنون آمیز رو نزار ! 
> هر کی دلش خواست خودش میره تو گوگل میزنه میبینه ! 
> تعجب میکنم چرا این عکسا رو فیلتر نمیکنن ! :/ 
> عایا هدفی جز هدف سیاسی پشت این کاراست ؟



اگه می تونید به استارتر کمک کنید،کمک کنید لطفا! اگه نه پس لطف کنید اسپم ندید!

پیج های سیاسی زیادی هستند که می تونید برید توشون به اینو و اون حرف بزنید!

مرسی! :Y (518):

----------


## INFERNAL

دعواااااا دعوا هی هی  :Yahoo (21): 
خوشم میاد دو نفر نمیتونن مثله آدم نظر بدن حتما باید همدیگه رو بکوبن،بعد انتظار داریم ایران پیشرفت کنه


ر.ا
همون که گفتم شما سعی کن تمرکز داشته باشی و نبست به این مسائل انقدر تحریک نشی چون کاملا به ضررت تموم میشه

----------


## SonaMi

> یا با شرایط خونه بسازه 
> یا اگه نمیتونه از خونه بره ! 
> از خونه رفتن منظورم این نیست که بشه دختر فراری یا خیابونی 
> منظورم اینه که بره خوابگاه دانشگاه ی شهر دیگه و اونجا درسشو بخوته تا از شرایط خونه دور باشه !



 I agree

----------


## DR.MAM

> چه اداها!
> 
> دوستم مادرش معلول شده بود پدرشم همیشه سر کار بود مجبور بود به مادرش برسه درسشم بخونه پزشکی قبول شد تو شهر خودشون
> 
> اونوقت شما دنبال این بهونه هایی؟ عمرا رتبه برتر بشی با این خاله زنک بازیات


شما چرا اینقدر زبونت تلخه؟

امیدوار بود آدمی به خیر کسان/
استارتر عزیز به خیر تو امید ندارد شر مرسان

----------


## tear_goddess

> چه اداها!
> 
> دوستم مادرش معلول شده بود پدرشم همیشه سر کار بود مجبور بود به مادرش برسه درسشم بخونه پزشکی قبول شد تو شهر خودشون
> 
> اونوقت شما دنبال این بهونه هایی؟ عمرا رتبه برتر بشی با این خاله زنک بازیات


سلام دوستم  :Yahoo (1): 
خیلی مرسی نظر دادی 
من دنبال هیییچ بهانه ای نیستم
تا دو سال پیش هم اینجوری نبودم
که خب چند تا ضربه پشت سر هم بهم وارد شد و این شکلی شدم
من دنبال رتبه برتر شدن و پزشک شدن نیستم( کسی با رتبه زیر 3000 پزشکی شیراز قبول نمیشه  :Yahoo (21): ) چون ب قول شما جون ادم دستمه 
بخاطر همین روحیه ام تصمیم گرفتم!!
واقعا افرین ب دوستت :*

----------


## پریسان1375

وای که چه حرفایی ادم تو انجمن میشنوه..من کاری به حرف بقیه ندارم ولی دوست گلم اصلا حرفای شما واسه من قابل هضم نیس :Yahoo (13): مامان بابای منم پارسال این سخت گیری ها رو میکردن..حرف زدنشون گاهی باعث استرس من میشد ولی این هیچوقت باعث نشد من قهر کنم یا درس نخونم تازه اینکه بهم میفهموند براشون مهم هستم خیلی خوب بود..ینکه هرروز صبح بابام میاد بیدارم میکنه یا زیاد تو جمع بودن بهم میگن پاشو برو..اینا که دلیل نمیشه ادم درس نخونه..به نظرم یه کوچولو لوس بازه :Yahoo (15): بابا بیخیال من پستایی که شما میزاری رو میبینم همش فاز غمممممممممم
خب پیانو زدن دختر همسایه به شما چه ربطی داره؟؟؟اتاق منم روبه رو خیابونه پسس باید همش سردرد داشته باشم چون نمیتونم بخوابم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (65): 
یسخت گیری هاشون به نفع خودمونه به خدا..الان یه مدته به من گیر نمیدن من خودم عذاب میکشم :Yahoo (77): 
نکنینی اینکارارو..منم پایم خوب بود ولی رتبم خیلی داغون شد بخون این مدتو عزیزم بخونننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننن

----------


## M.M.B

> نمیدونم این مشکل من هست فقط یا بقیه هم عین منن 
> راستی سلام !!!
> مشکل اصلی من خانواده ام هستن 
> و تا حدودی خودم 
> راستش من خیییلیییی حساسم خیلیییی 
> مثلا یکی بهم بگه برو درس بخون ناراحت میشم بهم بر میخوره لج میکنم 
> برای مثال من همیشه 5 و نیم یبیدار میشم 
> دیروز پدرم ساعت 5 اومدن تو اتاقم و من خواب بودم و پدر از این بابت شاکی بود 
> قبل از ظهر هم عادت دارم یک ساعت بخوابم اما دیروز دختر همسایه مون ساعت 12 شروع کرد پیانو زدن و من بد خواب شدم و تا عصر سر درد داشتم
> ...



سلام 

من خودم درگیر این قضیه هستم
تایپیک زیر رو می تونید ببینید! خوشبختانه اونجا مث اینجا اینقدر درگیری پیش نیومد.
با نق و نوق خانواده چه کنم؟


فقط نظر من اینه اگه.. هیچ کاری نمی تونی بکنی! اون لحظه ای که بهت گیر میدن عصبانی میشی و ناراحت میشی... اما فقط باس یه جا بی حرکت واستی و هیچکاری نکنی و سعی کنی یکم فکر کنی... یکم ناراحتیت که کم شد ادامه بدی کارتو...

واقعا راه حلی نداره.. وقتی میان بهت سرکوفت میزنن هیچ کاری نمی تونی بکنی که حتی تسکین پیدا کنی... فقط باس سعی کنی نشنوی!! 

این روزای اخر فشار رو بچه ها زیاده کوچکترین جرقه می تونه یه انفجار بسازه!! 

واسه همین هم به استارتر عزیز و هم بقیه دوستان توصیه می کنم خیلی مراقب خودتون و افکارتون و اعصابتون باشید. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## پریسان1375

فقط عزیزم بدون این روزا روی همم ی ماها فشار هست..هر کسی به نحوی..ولی باید بهش غلبه کنی نذار تخریب بشه روحیت..من یه سال تجربش کردم میگم این مدت استرس داره و وقتی که میخوای این کارنامه لعنتی رو باز کنی از صفه سنجش ..وایییی خیلی سخته مخصوصا که اگه خوب نداده  باشی..یعنی اونروز تلفن ما یه لحظه قطع نمیشئد :Yahoo (22): 
بخون که اون روز شرمنده نباشی حتی اگه میخوای بازم بمونی
موفق باشی دوست گلم

----------


## bahman seraj

استارتر که یک دختره میگه من خیلی حساسم در ضمن حتی گریه هم کرده بعد بچه ها میگن بی توجه باش یا میگن خیرت رو میخواد برو بشین بخون ...اگه میتونست بی توجه باشه اگه میتونست تحمل کنه نمیومد از تو بپرسه.
مشکل شما نیستی مشکل پدرت که تو این 40 روز باید بهترین شرایط رو فراهم کنه تا تو بتونی مزد زحماتت رو بگیری همه اینارو باید یک مشاور به پدرت بگه چون یکمی باید کار اشتباهش رو گوشزد کنه یعنی یک نفر باید باشه تا رو تو حمایت کنه

----------


## Chandler Bing

این از طرز تفکر اشتباه خانواده هاست
فکر میکنند اگه سرزنش کنند به طرف انگیزه میدن اما معمولا فقط باعث اعصاب خوردی طرف میشه 
در واقع قصدشون کمکه اما با سرزنش میخوان کمک کنند که اشتباهه
شما هم بزار رو حساب خیر خواهیشون

----------


## tear_goddess

> استارتر که یک دختره میگه من خیلی حساسم در ضمن حتی گریه هم کرده بعد بچه ها میگن بی توجه باش یا میگن خیرت رو میخواد برو بشین بخون ...اگه میتونست بی توجه باشه اگه میتونست تحمل کنه نمیومد از تو بپرسه.
> مشکل شما نیستی مشکل پدرت که تو این 40 روز باید بهترین شرایط رو فراهم کنه تا تو بتونی مزد زحماتت رو بگیری همه اینارو باید یک مشاور به پدرت بگه چون یکمی باید کار اشتباهش رو گوشزد کنه یعنی یک نفر باید باشه تا رو تو حمایت کنه


وای دقیقا مرسی  :Yahoo (1): 
مشکل اینجاس من حتی مشاور تحصیلی هم داشتم اما پدر و مادرم گفتن ما چی از اون کم داریم که داری میری پیش اون ... همه پشت در اتاق ما صف میکشن ک بهشون مشاوره بدیم بعد دختر خودمون ما رو قبول نداره 
که انقد از این چیزا گفتن من از بهمن دیگه پیش مشاور نرفتم
از صحبت های دوستان دیگه به این نتیجه رسیدم بی توجهی ک نمیتونم ... باید تحمل کنم تا این 40 روز بگذره 
فقط یکم از روز اعلام نتایج میترسم که بدبخت میشم  :Yahoo (1): 
و راه حلش فک میکنم فقط تلاش شبانه روزی الانمه 
و التماس کردن ب خدا ک نجاتم بده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.N

> نمیدونم این مشکل من هست فقط یا بقیه هم عین منن 
> راستی سلام !!!
> مشکل اصلی من خانواده ام هستن 
> و تا حدودی خودم 
> راستش من خیییلیییی حساسم خیلیییی 
> مثلا یکی بهم بگه برو درس بخون ناراحت میشم بهم بر میخوره لج میکنم 
> برای مثال من همیشه 5 و نیم یبیدار میشم 
> دیروز پدرم ساعت 5 اومدن تو اتاقم و من خواب بودم و پدر از این بابت شاکی بود 
> قبل از ظهر هم عادت دارم یک ساعت بخوابم اما دیروز دختر همسایه مون ساعت 12 شروع کرد پیانو زدن و من بد خواب شدم و تا عصر سر درد داشتم
> ...


سلام
خیلی ها اینجورین!
شما بهتره اخلاق خودتو عوض کنیو این حرفا رو بذای پای دلسوزی
اینقدر هم راحت طلب نباشی که ظهر ها بخوابی
نمیخوام بگم مشکل همه از شماست-اما وقتی شما برنامه داشته باشیو ثابت کنی که میخونی دیگه جایی برای حرف نمیمونه
قربانت

----------


## tear_goddess

> سلام
> خیلی ها اینجورین!
> شما بهتره اخلاق خودتو عوض کنیو این حرفا رو بذای پای دلسوزی
> اینقدر هم راحت طلب نباشی که ظهر ها بخوابی
> نمیخوام بگم مشکل همه از شماست-اما وقتی شما برنامه داشته باشیو ثابت کنی که میخونی دیگه جایی برای حرف نمیمونه
> قربانت


من شبا 12 میخابم 
خب اون یک ساعت اجازه ندارم ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
اخلاقمم ک تو 40 روز نمیتونم عوض کنم 
البته کاااملا موافقم که مشکل اصلی منم ب خاطر رفتار و اخلاق خاصم ک این اخلاق و حساس بودن از دوسال پیش با دو تا اتفاق تقریبا پشت سر هم شروع شد 
وگرنه من تا  اول دبیرستان مث ادم بودم  :Yahoo (21): 
بله چشم مرسی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## bahman seraj

> وای دقیقا مرسی 
> مشکل اینجاس من حتی مشاور تحصیلی هم داشتم اما پدر و مادرم گفتن ما چی از اون کم داریم که داری میری پیش اون ... همه پشت در اتاق ما صف میکشن ک بهشون مشاوره بدیم بعد دختر خودمون ما رو قبول نداره 
> که انقد از این چیزا گفتن من از بهمن دیگه پیش مشاور نرفتم
> از صحبت های دوستان دیگه به این نتیجه رسیدم بی توجهی ک نمیتونم ... باید تحمل کنم تا این 40 روز بگذره 
> فقط یکم از روز اعلام نتایج میترسم که بدبخت میشم 
> و راه حلش فک میکنم فقط تلاش شبانه روزی الانمه 
> و التماس کردن ب خدا ک نجاتم بده


پدر مادر شما فقط خودشون رو قبول دارن راه چاره اینه که یک حامی باید اونا رو بفهمونه  اینجوری نمیشه بهشون بگید من نیاز به ارامش حمایت دارم تو این 40 روز که شما دارید اینو از من میگیرید  و من نمیتوم بخونم بگید با این شرایطی خودخواهانه تون من نمیتونم درس بخونم چون با این کارتون من بیشتر اعصابم به هم میریزه اگه نمیتونید درک کنید حمایت کنید  من با مشاور تحصیلی قبلیم ادامه میدم  با اون خیلی راحت ترم  مشاور تحصیلی باید اینو بگه بهشببینید این حرفایی که گفتم رو شما هم بگید هیچ تاثیری نداره اگه داشت تا الان اثر میکرد باید یه نفر باشه که شما رو درک کنه و کسی باشه که والدین شما باهاش راحت باشن یا حرف شنوی داشته باشن مثل عمو یا دایی یا خاله و اینا وگرنه یه روانشناس باید این حرف رو بهشون بگه این 40 روز سرنوشت شما رو تعیین میکنه

----------


## laleh74

> استارتر که یک دختره میگه من خیلی حساسم در ضمن حتی گریه هم کرده بعد بچه ها میگن بی توجه باش یا میگن خیرت رو میخواد برو بشین بخون ...اگه میتونست بی توجه باشه اگه میتونست تحمل کنه نمیومد از تو بپرسه.
> مشکل شما نیستی مشکل پدرت که تو این 40 روز باید بهترین شرایط رو فراهم کنه تا تو بتونی مزد زحماتت رو بگیری همه اینارو باید یک مشاور به پدرت بگه چون یکمی باید کار اشتباهش رو گوشزد کنه یعنی یک نفر باید باشه تا رو تو حمایت کنه


ببخشید این تیکه رو دیدم خندم گرفت :Yahoo (4): 
چون فک نمکیردم گریه کردن خیلی ناراحت کننده باشه چون من اصولا گریه میکنم ولی کسی کَکِشم نمیگزه :Yahoo (4): 

حرفاتون هم درسته...

اما دوست عزیزم شما اگه میتونی خودت با خونواده صحبت کن..شاید تاثیر داشته باشه

اگه تاثیر نداشت بهتره باب میل اونا رفتار کنی تا کمتر بهت گیر بدن تا این روزا بگذره: (

----------


## barghak

> نمیدونم این مشکل من هست فقط یا بقیه هم عین منن 
> راستی سلام !!!
> مشکل اصلی من خانواده ام هستن 
> و تا حدودی خودم 
> راستش من خیییلیییی حساسم خیلیییی 
> مثلا یکی بهم بگه برو درس بخون ناراحت میشم بهم بر میخوره لج میکنم 
> برای مثال من همیشه 5 و نیم یبیدار میشم 
> دیروز پدرم ساعت 5 اومدن تو اتاقم و من خواب بودم و پدر از این بابت شاکی بود 
> قبل از ظهر هم عادت دارم یک ساعت بخوابم اما دیروز دختر همسایه مون ساعت 12 شروع کرد پیانو زدن و من بد خواب شدم و تا عصر سر درد داشتم
> ...


خوش به حالت

----------


## SkyWalker313

من نمی دونم این چه فرهنگیه که مثل زالو افتاده به جون مردم که فک و فامیلو دوست و همسایه بعد کنکور هی زنگ می زنن ببینن قبول شده بچه خونواده یا نه
والا من هرچی دیدم اینجوری بوده
یا می خوان قبول نشدن طرفو بزنن تو سر خودشو خونوادش
یا اگرم قبول بشه حسودی می کنن بدبختو چش می زنن (خداییش اینو دیدم یارو رتبه زیر 500 اورده بود دو روز نشد رفت زیر ماشین 4 ماه تو بیمارستان بود)
ملت دست از این کارا بردارین
طرف قبول شد که شد ادم باشین بگین مبارکش باشه نشدم به شماها چه اخه که سرکوفت می زنین
متاسفم واقعا برای این جور ادما
من خودم از الان دارم خودمو برا رودررویی با اینجور ادما اماده می کنم لامصبا زبون خیلی تلخیم دارن خیلی حس بدی به ادم دست میده
پدر مادرام که خیر و صلاح بچه رو می خوان از یه طرفم به فکر ابروشونن
مقصر جامعس اقا جامعه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## DR.MAM

> من نمی دونم این چه فرهنگیه که مثل زالو افتاده به جون مردم که فک و فامیلو دوست و همسایه بعد کنکور هی زنگ می زنن ببینن قبول شده بچه خونواده یا نه
> والا من هرچی دیدم اینجوری بوده
> یا می خوان قبول نشدن طرفو بزنن تو سر خودشو خونوادش
> یا اگرم قبول بشه حسودی می کنن بدبختو چش می زنن (خداییش اینو دیدم یارو رتبه زیر 500 اورده بود دو روز نشد رفت زیر ماشین 4 ماه تو بیمارستان بود)
> ملت دست از این کارا بردارین
> طرف قبول شد که شد ادم باشین بگین مبارکش باشه نشدم به شماها چه اخه که سرکوفت می زنین
> متاسفم واقعا برای این جور ادما
> من خودم از الان دارم خودمو برا رودررویی با اینجور ادما اماده می کنم لامصبا زبون خیلی تلخیم دارن خیلی حس بدی به ادم دست میده
> پدر مادرام که خیر و صلاح بچه رو می خوان از یه طرفم به فکر ابروشونن
> مقصر جامعس اقا جامعه


تکبیر

----------


## tear_goddess

> خوش به حالت


چرا ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## barghak

> چرا ؟


پیام خصوصی برات ارسال شد

----------


## DR.MAM

> پیام خصوصی برات ارسال شد


خب همینجا میگفتی ما هم فیض میبردیم

----------


## bahman seraj

> ببخشید این تیکه رو دیدم خندم گرفت
> چون فک نمکیردم گریه کردن خیلی ناراحت کننده باشه چون من اصولا گریه میکنم ولی کسی کَکِشم نمیگزه
> 
> حرفاتون هم درسته...
> 
> اما دوست عزیزم شما اگه میتونی خودت با خونواده صحبت کن..شاید تاثیر داشته باشه
> 
> اگه تاثیر نداشت بهتره باب میل اونا رفتار کنی تا کمتر بهت گیر بدن تا این روزا بگذره: (


 منظورم اینه که ایشون اونقدر حساس هست که بابت یک رفتار غلط پدر شون کل روز افسرده بودن و گریه میکردن ( الان یه نفر نقل قول میگیره افسردگی این نیست نشانه داره و ...) این طبیعیه؟در ضمن این جمله شما نشان دهنده اینه که بعضی از پدران چقدر بی احساس اند.

----------


## Milad98

*منم از این نوع مشکلات زیاد داشتم

اما تا اینجا سعی کردم باهاشون کنار بیام
وبقیشم سپردم بالایی.
*

----------


## laleh74

> منظورم اینه که ایشون اونقدر حساس هست که بابت یک رفتار غلط پدر شون کل روز افسرده بودن و گریه میکردن ( الان یه نفر نقل قول میگیره افسردگی این نیست نشانه داره و ...) این طبیعیه؟در ضمن این جمله شما نشان دهنده اینه که بعضی از پدران چقدر بی احساس اند.


این جمله ی شما هم نشون میده که چقدر راحت و ندانسته قضاوت میکنید.

----------


## bahman seraj

> این جمله ی شما هم نشون میده که چقدر راحت و ندانسته قضاوت میکنید.


اره از نظر شما همه پدران با احساس اند  و این همه قتل  و تهدید و خشونت های خانگی که در سراسر کشور گزارش میده و شما از اون بی خبرید رو عمه من انجام داده و اخر اینکه کسیکه که با اشک شما ککشم نمیگزه میشه با احساس .

----------


## tear_goddess

خیلی ممنون از دوستان
من مشکلم رفع شد تا حدودی تا بعد خدا چی بخواد :Yahoo (68): 
و امروز عجیب پدر جان مهربان بودن :Yahoo (15):  دلیلش هم این بود که من در اتاق و باز گذاشتم که ببینن درس میخونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

اول خانوادت باید بفهمن فشار بیرونی کسی و به جایی نرسونده که تو دومیش باشی... 
دوم اون انگیزه درونت که تورو به جاییی میرسونه 
( قضیه شکسته شدن تخم مرغ رو میدونی دیگه ... ) 
سوم همه فکر میکنن درس خون بودن ینی یک سره کتاب ب دست بودن و استرس داشتن و کنسل کردن همه چی مثل تفریح ... اوکی باید کم بشه نه برچیده
چهارم اگه بیرون کلاس میری با نشون دادن ترازت میفهمونی که کجای کاری 
پنجم ساعتی که واسه مطالعه انتخاب کردی اصلا مناسب نیس .. نزدیک ظهر یا عصر وقت درس نیس.. اگه تو میخای درس بخونی الان بهترین موقعیته که ماه رمضون هم هست... اکثر نمیخابن تا سحر.. من ک خودم اینجوریم... 

از سکوت و ارامش شب استفاده کن  :Yahoo (3):  یه مکانی رو انتخاب کن که همیشه ارامش داشته باشه واست..اینطوری وقتی استرس داری و اونجا میری ناخوداگاه اروم میشی

----------


## POlyhYmNia

:Yahoo (56):  کل تاپیک رو خوندمممممم خخخخ 
بیکاریه دیگه... امتحانام تموم شده.. 

راستی برای چی ی سریا میان این مثال هارو میزنن؟؟؟ خب که چی؟ هرکسی اندازه ی خودش مشکل  نداره نه کمتر نه بیشتر... یکی سرتا پا و ثانیه ب ثانیه اش مشکله  اخرش دووم میاره یکی دوس دختر/پسر ولش میکنه این میشه غصه و خودکشی.. 
معنی نداره واسه یکی دیگه مثال بدبختی یکی دیگه رو بزنین ... به نظرم همه ایرانیا باید خرج کنن واسه نگاه و نگرششون .... واقعا                                        attitude=%100

----------

